# sananloppuinen -n



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

Kuinka yleistä on, että puhekielessä sananloppuinen -_n_ katoaa tai "niellään" edelliseen vokaaliin?

Viime ketjussa kirjoitettiin esim. "nous pintaa" puhekielisenä vastineena lauseesta "nousi pintaa*n*", mistä voisi päätellä, että sananloppuisella "n":illä on taipumus kadota pitkän sananloppuisen vokaalin jälkeen.

Kuuluisiko kuitenkin esim.,

- _mä mee_ ("menen")

- _mä tulisi _("tulisin")

- _viimeisee päivää _("vimeiseen päivään")

?

Kiitos


----------



## TomiH

If some teenager from Helsinki suburbs likes to drop the "n" from the word end, I don´t think you should do it too. Just say it like it is supposed to say, like the rest of us proper citizens do. Besides, I don´t think I´ve ever heard anyone talk like in those examples, but then again, I don´t live in Helsinki so I have no clue how the hell they like to talk nowadays


----------



## Gavril

Thanks for your response. Please note, though, that I never asked whether *I* should talk this way -- I am just trying to understand how people speak in actuality, without making value judgments about variations in pronunciation/grammar.


----------



## TomiH

Yes, I understand. And now that I think about it, people do swallow the word endings quite a lot when they speak, so you could be right. I was just thinking of a certain "lazy" and "squeaky" way of speaking which is quite common among the capital area teenagers.


----------



## Spongiformi

Pitkien vokaalien jälkeinen n saattaa todellakin toisinaan laimentua jopa kadoksiin saakka, mutta "_mä tulisi" _tuskin tapahtuu puhtaana. Ellei sitten joissakin helsinkiläisissä piireissä, kuten TomiH arveli, mutta siihen en pysty sanomaan juuta enkä jaata, koska en ole koskaan viettänyt pitempiä aikoja pääkaupungissa.


----------



## Mordong

Jätän tämän itselleni pohdittavaksi, kun aikaa siunaantuu enemmän, mutta Gavrilin antamista esimerkeistä minun kielitajuni ei sano, että verbeistä -n katoaisi. Kahdesta muusta sen sijaan olen samaa mieltä; sanon taatusti "nous pintaa" ja "viimesee päivää". (Viimeisimmästä voi keskustella, onko diftongin ääntäminen murre-ero. Minun mielestäni on niin, että jos en viitsi ääntää sananloppuista n:ää, en varmasti jaksa kiertää kieltä diftongiinkaan. Mut mähä oonki hei Stadist.  ) Äkkiseltään ehdottaisin perusteluiksi n:n ääntämiseksi verbin persoonapäätteenä:
1) sekaannuksen välttämistä - mä tulisi kuulostaa siltä, kuin puhuisi itsestään kolmannessa persoonassa, olkoonkin, että viittauksena itsee toimisikin yksikön ensimmäisen persoonan pronomini
2) redundanssia - tuntuisi tärkeämmältä korostaa tekijää ja varmistaa kahdella tavalla (pronomini ja persoonapääte), että kuulija varmasti tajuaa, kuka on tekemässä. Pintaan nousemisessa sen sijaan on mahdollista päätellä pinnan osuus tilanteessa melkein pelkästä verbivalinnastakin (nousi pinnalta olisi jo riittävän erilainen)
3) lapsenomaisuutta - ainakin minusta tuntuu, että lapset jossain kielen omaksumisen vaiheessa tapaavat sanoa "mä haluu". Aikuiset kielenkäyttäjät halunnevat vältellä sellaista. Vaikka tämä on melko tuulesta temmattu väite, sillä voihan olla, etten vain ole kuullut sitä lopun n:ää.

Tällaisia mietteitä minulla äkkiseltään, ilman tarkempaa lähteiden tutkintaa. Mitä mieltä muut ovat?

Kiinnostava keskustelunaihe kaikkinensa!


----------



## muhahaa

Siihen vaikuttaa myös se, mitä n:n jälkeen tulee. Esimerkiksi l ja r kahdentuvat. _Mä haluun ruokaa -> Mä haluur ruokaa._

Sanon yleensä _"Mä mee himaa" _ilman selviä änniä, vokaalit hieman nenän kautta ääntäen.

Kuha-sanasta (kunhan) väännetään vitsiä netissä. Ei väliä, kuha on kala. Kuha on varaani mikäs siinä.


----------



## Mordong

Nolostelen, kun unohdin tyystin sandhin. Mutta muhahaa on oikeassa. Lienevätkö klusiilit ainoat äänteet, joiden edellä kahdentumista ei tapahdu? Äkkiseltään tunnustellen kyllä, vaikkakin pitäisin nasaaleja ja ehkä v:täkin rajatapauksina (minusta tuntuu normaalilta sanoa niin mä meem messii kuin mä meen messii, mutta hitusen kallistuisin omassa puheessani ensimmäisen puoleen). S:n edellä kahdentumista ei liene, mutta tällöin sananloppuinen s ehkä kuulostaistaisi liitepartikkelilta. jos persoonapronominia ei käytä.

Eksyinköhän jo liian kanssa aiheesta.


----------

